# Free stuff during lockdown megathread



## Anorion (Apr 16, 2020)

This is a collection of everything you can access for free during the lockdown

National Digital Library of India - Free material for students
National Book Trust is giving away Free Ebooks (lots of local language content here)
Airtel customers are getting thousands of eBooks free on Juggernaut
Amar Chitra Katha, Tinkle and Tinkle Digest freebies
Amazon is giving away a bunch of ebooks for free too, on the Kindle app, which includes ACK and TInkle volumes
Audible stories
One of the Audible Stories is Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone (yes, the entire audiobook is available for free), which is part of a larger Harry Potter at Home initiative by the Wizarding World
YouTube Originals
Coursera is providing a bunch of courses for free
Byju's is giving free learn from home classes for students
NASSCOM along with Skillup is providing a free foundational course on Artificial Intelligence
TCS Career Edge course, helpful for new professionals
Free courses on Mathematics and Statistics by IIT Kanpur
Oxford University Press is providing a bunch of resources for teachers and students
Free courses by IIT Madras, various subjects
Madhuri Dixit is providing 2 free dance classes every week through the lockdown (dance like no one is watching, because no one is)
Oracle is providing free courses and certifications for Oracle Cloud Infrastructure and Oracle Autonomous Database
Bookmyshow has a bunch of free streaming performances (standup/concerts/magic etc)
Sony giving away a bunch of games for PlayStation users
Star, Sony, Zee and Viacom are broadasting Utsav, Pal, Anmol and Colours Rishtey for free, just turn on the tv (and take load off the pipes)
Marvel giving away free comics thanks @Zangetsu
AICTE Free courses thanks @TigerKing
Please keep adding more, will update this post periodically


----------



## Vyom (May 28, 2020)

Interesting thread!
Wanted to share this youtube channel for learning about investing for newbies like me: pranjal kamra


----------



## quicky008 (May 29, 2020)

Got tomb raider(2013) and tomb raider- temple of osiris for free from steam a while ago-not sure whether they are still available or not,if yes they are certainly worth adding to one's steam library(Even though you might never actually play them).


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 12, 2020)

Anorion said:


> This is a collection of everything you can access for free during the lockdown
> 
> National Digital Library of India - Free material for students
> National Book Trust is giving away Free Ebooks (lots of local language content here)
> ...


I am a little late, back then JK Rowling was providing ickabog, a brand new novel, free to read. Though if you are not a child, you didn't miss out on much. Still, jk's work is jk's.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 12, 2020)

SteveJ said:


> Thanks for this. But is there an updated version that anyone has found/made? Would be interesting to see the change.


GrabFreeGames - Finding Giveaways Where Everyone Wins - for games, not covid specific.


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 17, 2020)

*global.oup.com/education/support-l...t=support_learning_key_resources&utm_team=int


----------



## Vyom (Sep 18, 2020)

Moved posts related to Byjus in separate thread.. pls continue to bash the company here.
*geek.digit.in/community/threads/unethical-practices-of-byjus-and-its-impact-on-education.208809/


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 18, 2020)

Vyom said:


> Moved posts related to Byjus in separate thread.. pls continue to bash the company here.
> *geek.digit.in/community/threads/unethical-practices-of-byjus-and-its-impact-on-education.208809/


I assume you were the one who moved the posts? Well, everything is correct but the spelling of  separate is well  separate not saparate


----------



## Vyom (Sep 18, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> I assume you were the one who moved the posts? Well, everything is correct but the spelling of  separate is well  separate not saparate  View attachment 19525


Atleast I did the mistake in "reason" and not actual post above.


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 19, 2020)

*free.aicte-india.org/
NOTE : We wish all the students and faculty safe home stay during lockdown & help fight COVID19 & come out successfull. During the lockdown, learning should not stop.

Fortunately, many companies came forward to give their products FREE OF COST

AICTE does not take any responsibility for its contents nor copyright issues, if any, since the products are not vetted by AICTE. It's the responsibility of respective company.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 10, 2021)

^is this posted here because the writer wants us to solve this question for free and as Lockdown time is coming, so it maybe suitable for this thread?


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Apr 10, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> ^is this posted here because the writer wants us to solve this question for free and as Lockdown time is coming, so it maybe suitable for this thread?


probably the former.
PS. here's your answer OP (link deleted because of potential unintentional promotion of a website) do not post spam again, try to make a new thread instead.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 10, 2021)

She's here to promote her educational website, not ask questions..


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 11, 2021)

*youtube.com/channel/UC2CbARu9XIp01fP3Rx0QBcw
This is a platform for various coaching like MPSC/UPSC/IBPS/Skill and Entrepreneurship and Development from Dr. Babasaheb Ambedkar Research and Training Institute (BARTI), Pune.

***Channel Started Last Year


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 2, 2021)

*swayam.gov.inSWAYAM is a programme initiated by Government of India and designed to achieve the three cardinal principles of Education Policy viz., access, equity and quality. The objective of this effort is to take the best teaching learning resources to all, including the most disadvantaged. SWAYAM seeks to bridge the digital divide for students who have hitherto remained untouched by the digital revolution and have not been able to join the mainstream of the knowledge economy.


----------

